# rear cradle allignment necessary?



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

I will be getting Pedder GSR's today but am having second thoughts. I have been told to have a rear cradle allignment done before the four wheel alignment. I don't know anyone who even has a rear cradle allignment tool. Called another Pedder dealer who said that since I am only having the front struts replaced, I don't need to have a rear cradle allignment. Please advise as this is just more trouble to be concerned about.


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

I just loosened the the rear assembly and shifted it 1/8" to eliminate a left (rear) tire rub under acceleration. I had mounted the same wheels and tires I had used without problems on my 04 and found problems with the 06 even after a four wheel, computerized alignment. The service manual calls for an alignment fixture to align the mounting holes before inserting the bolts on the rear carriage assembly, but clearly there is still some movement allowed. 
I'm running a set of wheels with 1/4" offset to allow more negative camber up front.
My suggestion is to get the four wheel alignment done and then check the center spacing after you know the rear wheels are set at the same camber and toe setting.


----------

